# το απολωλό πρόβατο;



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2014)

Το πέτυχα σ' έναν υπότιτλο και μετά το έψαξα. Ανακάλυψα στον Γεωργακά τα εξής: 

απολωλός, -ή, -ό (L -ός, pl -ότα) [apololós] L (sp. also απολωλώς) ① phr απολωλό (or L απολωλός) πρόβατο person who has gone astray, lost sheep (syn χαμένο πρόβατο): πρέπει να αναζητήσουν τους χριστιανούς ως απολωλότα πρόβατα | η E. τον δέχτηκε σαν το απολωλός πρόβατο, τον αγκάλιασε κ' έκλαιγε (Tachtsis) ⓐ person of dissolute or immoral character, black sheep: ο παππούλης μου πήρε την απόφαση να πάει αυτός να βρει την ξεστρατημένη, το απολωλός πρόβατο (Petsalis) | poem .. οι δήθεν φίλοι μου τ' απολωλότα φίδια | ω! ξέρω θα με ειρωνευτούν .. (Skarimpas) ⓑ substantiv. person who has gone astray, lost person (syn ο χαμένος): ο ρεμπέτης δεν έχει αδέρφια· δεν είναι παρά ένας ~ (IPetrop) ② simple-minded, silly (syn ανόητος2 1, ελαφρόμυαλος) [fr kath απολωλώς ← PatrG, K (NT) ἀπολωλώς, ppp of ἀπόλλυμι]

Όντως είναι σωστό το "απολωλό" πρόβατο; Τα άλλα λεξικά τι λένε; Γιατί μπορεί να λέει "απολωλό", αλλά τα παραδείγματα που δίνει όλα λένε "απολωλός" και τα "απολωλότα", όχι το "απολωλό" και τα "απολωλά".


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

...
προφ., λαϊκότρ. (παρετυμ.)



nickel said:


> Είπε ο άνθρωπος να εκσυγχρονίσει κάπως το λόγο του, πέσατε αμέσως όλοι να τον φάτε. Για τον Καρατζαφέρη λέω, και τα «απολωλά πρόβατα» που έγραψε στην επιστολή του με τα χρόνια πολλά στον Μητσοτάκη. Χτες το έπιασε ο Κασιμάτης, είπα να μην το κάνω θέμα. Σήμερα ήταν η σειρά του Μπουκάλα («Καταραμένε παρακείμενε») και του Σαραντάκου («Απολωλά κι από μικρά μαθαίνεις να αχθοφορείς») να τον περιλάβουν.
> 
> Όμως ο Γιώργος Καρατζαφέρης μιλάει κατά κανόνα λαϊκά. Και όταν πια στη δημοτική λέμε «το απολωλό πρόβατο» (που, ναι, το 'χουν και «λεξικά»), πώς θέλετε να κάνει από εκεί πήδο στο «απολωλότα»;
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> *απολωλός, -ή, -ό*. Ο αποτρελαμένος, ο ευρισκόμενος στη διαδικασία να αποτρελαθεί («απολωλαθεί»). Μα, εντελώς, λέμε.
> 
> Ετυμολογικώς είναι λέξη σύνθετη, με πρώτο συνθετικό το *απο-* (ΛΚΝ, λήμμα απο- 4η σημασία: επίταση στον υπέρτατο βαθμό αυτού που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη και 5η σημασία: μεταβολή του αντικειμένου στην κατάσταση που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη) και δεύτερο συνθετικό το (λαϊκότρ.) επίθετο *λωλός -ή -ό* [lolós]: που διανοητικά δε στέκει καλά, τρελός, μουρλός, παλαβός αλλά και ανόητος, απερίσκεπτος.
> 
> ...





nickel said:


> ...
> Τον στριμμένο (ή ανύπαρκτο) τύπο _εκρήχτηκε_ για κάποιον μηχανισμό που εξερράγη τόλμησε να χρησιμοποιήσει προχτές ο κ. Τσίπρας στη συνέντευξη που έδωσε στη Θεσσαλονίκη — και έγινε αμέσως θέμα.
> 
> Δεν ήταν στο κομμάτι της συνέντευξης που άκουσα, άκουσα όμως το κομμάτι με το «απολωλό πρόβατο» και το βρήκα πολύ χαριτωμένο σε σχέση με το αρχαίο (_ο απολωλώς, η απολωλυία, το απολωλός_). Αν είχε να κάνει με γίδα, δεν θα ήταν πιο χαριτωμένο να την πει «απολωλή» παρά «απολωλυία»;
> ...





nickel said:


> *Εκρήχθηκε ή εκράγηκε;*
> Στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου.
> 
> Εγώ αυτό το ερώτημα εξακολουθώ να το απαντάω με το _εξερράγη_ (ή με τσαλίμι) αλλά το επίθετο _ο απολωλός, η απολωλή, το απολωλό_ σκέφτομαι να το υιοθετήσω. (Και μην πείτε «Αυτός απολωλάθηκε!».)





ergotelemata.blogspot.gr said:


> Όσο για τα απολωλά:
> 
> το απολωλό, του απολωλού τα απολωλά
> αποχαζεμένο, τελείως λωλαμένο
> ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2014)

...απολωλαθήκαμε μου φαίνεται...


----------

